# prove that c/a = 1.633 in hexagonal closed pack



## egprince (1 أكتوبر 2006)

prove that c/a = 1.633 in hexagonal closed pack
هذا السؤال طلبه منا أحد دكاترة علم المواد و الفلزات و بحثت عن حل له و لم أجد
هل يستطيع أحد مساعدتي​


----------

